# DS #3468: 7th Dragon (Japan)



## T-hug (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4597^^


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 3, 2009)

I missed the first six.

Though the seventh one is apparently missing itself.


----------



## Mazensa (Mar 3, 2009)

Rieko Kodama "the First Lady of RPGs" (the producer of the best RPG or game ever Skies Of Arcadia she also made Phantasy Star 1,2,4) supervised this game so you know it will be god like.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 3, 2009)

Somehow the little guys on the cover reminds me of Reborn from Hitman Reborn.


----------



## dark-koopa (Mar 3, 2009)

This game is the most amazing RPG i played after chronno trigger and dragon quest on DS


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 3, 2009)

Has anyone heard if this is gonna come to either the US or EU.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 3, 2009)

Did anyone saw the boxart and instantly thought of link? Just wondering if its just me or...?


----------



## asmodeal (Mar 3, 2009)

The character designer is the same one as in etrian odyssey.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 3, 2009)

dark-koopa said:
			
		

> This game is the most amazing RPG i played after chronno trigger and dragon quest on DS



Had a quick play around with it and it looks nice, dunno if I can make any kind of judgement as to how good it is or otherwise without being able to read what's going on though.

Here's the icon


----------



## Domination (Mar 3, 2009)

Its on my want list! But too bad its jap...... but gonna try playing it though


----------



## JPdensetsu (Mar 3, 2009)

x.domination said:
			
		

> Its on my want list! But too bad its *Japanese* ... but gonna try playing it though


fix'd. I've been waited for this game, the story sounds awesome


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 3, 2009)

Wonder if it will get a US/EU date, cause it seems very promising :]


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 3, 2009)

the boxart is amazingly kawaii.
chibi characters ftw.


----------



## TheStump (Mar 3, 2009)

Sp33der said:
			
		

> Wonder if it will get a *United States/European* date, cause it seems very promising :]



FIXED!


----------



## JDandy (Mar 3, 2009)

asmodeal said:
			
		

> The character designer is the same one as in etrian odyssey.



No. It's not. These designs are by Mota.


----------



## referencer (Mar 3, 2009)

Mazensa said:
			
		

> Rieko Kodama "the First Lady of RPGs" (the producer of the best RPG or game ever Skies Of Arcadia she also made Phantasy Star 1,2,4) supervised this game


Ah, thank you. I can now ignore this game without feeling any remorse that I might've missed something good.


----------



## asmodeal (Mar 3, 2009)

JDandy said:
			
		

> asmodeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yeah you are right sorry, it's the same director not character designer. ???? was the character designer of Etrian.
http://mota.sakura.ne.jp/


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 3, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Did anyone saw the boxart and instantly thought of link? Just wondering if its just me or...?


ME TOO! xD lol it's a mix of the person in the middle wearing green and the guy/girl on the left with blonde hair and it's similar style Chibi to PH


----------



## NDStemp (Mar 3, 2009)

Will definitely get this.
Looks like Dragon Quest(how they move around o.O) for some reason...


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 3, 2009)

TheStump said:
			
		

> Sp33der said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FIXED...... how? is there a code for it or something????
PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE let me know, this game looks awesome!!!!


----------



## CharAznable (Mar 3, 2009)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> TheStump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um...I think you're misunderstanding....

Someone want to explain? I'm horrible at explaining things.


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 3, 2009)

EDIT: Beaten to it by SeraphisCain. xD;
Nonetheless, it's nice to have another new RPG for the DS. I love the artwork on the cover.


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 3, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> DBMONK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i meant for the action reply thingy, like on chrono trigger where there was a english language hidden in there.


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 3, 2009)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> i meant for the action reply thingy, like on chrono trigger where there was a english language hidden in there.



There's a SLIGHT possibility that there's English text in the game, but that'd probably require loading the ROM and seeing if it loads in English, or opening the ROM and taking a look through the text files.
And I think you might have it a LITTLE bit mixed up... If you meant the Action Replay code that was released for Chrono Trigger, that wasn't for playing the game in English text, that code was to bypass the secuirty checks in the ROM. ^^


----------



## nIxx (Mar 3, 2009)

Nope no englisch in it


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 3, 2009)

I didn't think there would be. ._.
How does the game play?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 3, 2009)

I just watched a trailer, the graphics are sweet.
It showed just a few battle scenes, but it looked like a good game!

Is this game so popular that 55 users are reading it? xD


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 3, 2009)

sonicrax said:
			
		

> DBMONK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okie dokie, thanks a lot for clearing that up for me.
its a shame as it does look really good, but thanks anyways


----------



## LupinBeast (Mar 3, 2009)

This game looks sweet, I am definitely gonna play this.


----------



## Gigen (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like this game has (maybe) a retro mode:


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 3, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> Mazensa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fail. Oh well, not my problem.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 3, 2009)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Will definitely get this.
> Looks like Dragon Quest(how they move around o.O) for some reason...


Thanks for posting the trailer.  It looks like a pretty good RPG with quite a few options for character customization.  Not crazy about the battle animations, but at least there's something.  And serpentine walking has always bothered me.  Not sure why.  

Party setup seemed to be pretty menu-intensive.  Might have to wait and hope this gets imported.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 3, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> DBMONK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Name-dropping is irrelevant.  You should ignore it because it's not in a readable language.  Treasures of the Rudra and Final Fantasy V were a long, long time ago...


----------



## RevLTD (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm still on the early part of the game, this game is pretty sick. Character design, music, and just the beginning(where i am still picking party members) It's just cool. Better hope it gets some ENG translation or a US/EUR date.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 3, 2009)

RevLTD said:
			
		

> I'm still on the early part of the game, this game is pretty sick. Character design, music, and just the beginning(where i am still picking party members) It's just cool. Better hope it gets some ENG translation or a US/EUR date.


Sick as in radical, or sick as in grody?


----------



## RevLTD (Mar 3, 2009)

Sick as in very nice/smooth. I'm sure it's a totally a million percent better if you can understand it, so you know where to go and the story. I love just the overall design of how it is, even if I can't understand or have ANY clue of what a word of it is.

edit/note: In the start when you pick youre character class(fighter, mage, healer, etc) you have 4 choices for each except princess. 2 male, 2 female. Princess has 4 female. Hitting R goes to English Characters, R again symbols. You need to talk to the woman at the counter and choose the top option to make 4 characters. You can then click the third option, and move them to were you wish in battle (forward, backward, middle) then you will have them follow you in youre party.


----------



## LupinBeast (Mar 3, 2009)

Gigen said:
			
		

> Looks like this game has (maybe) a retro mode:


That is so awesome, I need to find this and play it now.


----------



## deathfisaro (Mar 3, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> I'll explain.  They're just being forum-trolling dickweeds by expanding out abbreviations of the names of countries for no goddamn reason.
> Happy to be of service.



Jap is not a proper abbreviation for Japan or Japanese. There are Japanese people in the forum. One of the "forum-trolling dickweeds" is just being considerate.
Being politically correct seems to be a big thing down there, but you have a problem with calling Japanese people politically correctly? What's that, human rights moving backwards?

Back on topic,

Character customization + skill customization = profit!
I'll definitely check this out. I don't expect much from the story; 80% of the world is under Dragon control, you want to kill all the happily peacefully living dragons off and selfishly claim the world to yourselves. Sounds like a cliche fantasy plot with a minimal twist (Dragons instead of demons).
Although the trailer claims the battle's got high tempo, I don't think it's fast enough if you plan on grinding a lot.


----------



## RevLTD (Mar 3, 2009)

I've got disassembled files(from ndstool and stuff). Don't know whats in what. Just so you know, the skill menu is one hell of a customization. So much can customize. I know NO japanese so I can't translate it.


----------



## Youkai (Mar 3, 2009)

so many great rpgs that shall never be played by not japanese speaking ppl ... 

hope at least this one gets a translation, it looks very promissing.

P.S. that pic with the GB Mono like looking screens is very interesting ! if this is no joke and there was no GB Mono version of this game already its really nice that they included something like this in the game ! younger ppl might think this sucks bad but i believe everyone who still remembers their old gameboy mono could love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i still remember getting my first gameboy when i was 3 playing tetris several hours a day XD


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 3, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd state my opinion on that, but it'd be against the rules.


----------



## pakoito (Mar 3, 2009)

What if I just didn't know jap was offensive? If you want I can call them japos, as I do in spanish. Is 'japos' ofenssive? 'guiris'? 'franchutes'?


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Mazensa said:
			
		

> Rieko Kodama "the First Lady of RPGs" (the producer of the best RPG or game ever Skies Of Arcadia she also made Phantasy Star 1,2,4) supervised this game so you know it will be god like.



This alone makes me want to check it out. Hopefully it has that "classic sega feeling". Thanks for alerting me to her presence in the games creation.

EDIT: OMG that retro mode looks really clever! I always wished the later FF games had an 8bit mini RPG in them, so I am glad someone finally did. Thank you SEGA!


----------



## War (Mar 3, 2009)

Been wanting to get this since I first heard about it. Looks awesome, and I love the art. Plus that retro mode looks fantastic.


----------



## Sstew (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks awesome, too bad I cant read Japanese


----------



## mauroh (Mar 3, 2009)

Really looks great. And with the etrian odissey guy plus that one broad that did skies of arcadia behind it I'm sure it must play awesome as well!

As stated: character customisation + skill customisation = win!!


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.pixiv.net/search.php?word=%E3%8...mp;s_mode=s_tag
Heres a tons of fanart for those who know how to use pixiv, and for those that dont you're out of luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also we need a translation team on this as soon as possible!


----------



## Martiin (Mar 4, 2009)

i want a US release!
D;


----------



## Fafnir (Mar 4, 2009)

@Martiin: We might see a localization with it being Sega and all.


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 4, 2009)

PropheticWind said:
			
		

> @Martiin: We might see a localization with it being Sega and all.


I'd like to believe this ;_;


----------



## Fafnir (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, we can hope, right, though I think it will. It's Sega.


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 4, 2009)

HavQ said:
			
		

> Here's how you save:
> Go to the inn (well, obviously). It's located in the southwest corner of the town you start off in.
> Talk to the lady at the left desk. She'll ask if you want to spend the night there (it costs 7 gold). If you didn't know, "yes" is the left option.
> After you wake up, the game will ask if you want to save. Choose yes (again left). If you've already saved before, you'll have to choose yes again (it'll ask if you want to overwrite). Then it saves and the window closes.
> ...



Fuck yeah thanks, i really had no idea how to revive dead chars, so i fought 5 battles and the game over...





Also this is my team.


----------



## Jei (Mar 4, 2009)

Gigen said:
			
		

> Looks like this game has (maybe) a retro mode:


SOLD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If only every game had an option like that...


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 4, 2009)

wow a gb mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if that can be hacked then i wondered how many of u will be playing this mode instead of the color version?


----------



## DS1 (Mar 4, 2009)

PropheticWind said:
			
		

> @Martiin: We might see a localization with it being Sega and all.



They didn't bring Blazer Drive over, and that's the 2nd best DS game I've played.

So what does everyone mean by 'character customization'? So far it just sounds like Final Fantasy Legend (SaGa) where there are a bunch of different classes that you can make your party with. Of course that opinion is also influenced by seeing those retro screenshots hahaha.


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 4, 2009)

whats a good starter party?


----------



## IzzehO (Mar 4, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because this forum is allllll about being politically correct and respecting human rights? what about poor Satoru Iwata's feelings huh? Also it is quite backwards already to restrict and flame us for using a shortened pronunciation of a word. I know dozen's of 'Japanese' students that come to Australia and I have yet to meet one that is offended by it.

Anywho, aside from my severe hate for the ideals of being politically correct, played the game, got bored fast not being able to read it, deleted it. It did seem interesting, but there isn't anything unique enough to draw me in at the moment - if I wanted to play a retro game... I'd play a retro game =/


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 4, 2009)

That's because Japanese native =/= Japanese-American.


----------



## granville (Mar 4, 2009)

*EDIT- Apparently that 8bit gameboy screen is fanart hoax from a month ago. It can be seen here:*

http://www.pixiv.net/index.php?mode=medium...lust_id=3158415

I'm not sure about that retro mode. I don't know where that screen came from. And it might be fanart. Someone on Gamefaqs says that it came from last month or something. He never posted a link, but he posted a printscreen of a page it supposedly came from:






Of course I don't believe everyone on Gamefaqs, but it seems like the thing a fan would do to hoax someone. Can anyone on here confirm this is really in the game?


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 4, 2009)

looks cool


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 4, 2009)

ah darn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i was hoping for a retro mode, it be good to play games in goold old gameboy color, esp since my old gameboy-color is broken


----------



## granville (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint, but it needed to be debunked before it got out of hand. Apparently the art was done for a competition last month or something.

It would have been a neat novelty, but I don't mind the game as it is. It's certainly attractive and has a unique, almost Earthbound-like art style. And I like color, despite being a loving b/w gameboy fan.

Apparently this game DOES have some sort of 8-bit soundtrack in it. Not sure what it is or how to get it.

http://toastyfrog.com/verbalspew/archives/entry_1144.php


----------



## Harpuia (Mar 4, 2009)

Those battle animations look really cute.


----------



## granville (Mar 4, 2009)

Now to figure out what to delete from my SD to put this one. Decisions......


----------



## Domination (Mar 4, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Jap is not a proper abbreviation for Japan or Japanese. There are Japanese people in the forum. One of the "forum-trolling dickweeds" is just being considerate.
> Being politically correct seems to be a big thing down there, but you have a problem with calling Japanese people politically correctly? What's that, human rights moving backwards?



I'm sorry.... I didn't know that..... My friends and I have always been using the term 'jap' so i got used to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, does this game have any language barrier? Because I don't understand a single word of Japanese....


----------



## Ruri (Mar 4, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Jap is not a proper abbreviation for Japan or Japanese. There are Japanese people in the forum. One of the "forum-trolling dickweeds" is just being considerate.
> Being politically correct seems to be a big thing down there, but you have a problem with calling Japanese people politically correctly? What's that, human rights moving backwards?


That's a not entirely accurate.  Some Japanese-Americans consider it a slur, but it is widely-used in Singapore and Hong Kong as a contraction of 'japanese' with no other connotations.  Many international news services and businesses likewise use it freely, and in Japan itself few people care -- some Japanese businesses even use it in various contexts.

In other words, by attacking people on the internet for using a term that may be perfectly inoffensive in their countries, you are actually taking a fairly culturally insensitive position yourself; you are insisting that the entire world accept U.S. standards and U.S. English meanings instead of their own.  This is comparable to insisting that, for instance, the British should not use the word 'fags' to refer to sticks or cigarettes.

Notice that x.domination, above, is from Singapore -- in his country 'Jap' has no negative connotations.  Are you saying that his country must defer to U.S. interpretations and U.S. meanings when using words?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 4, 2009)

yup, i been using jap for such a long time, and i didn't know that it has racist meaning to it, so for now, i am trying to switch over to typing japanese language instead.

@granville: ya, that was my first impression, i thought i was playing cave story and etrian odyssey mixed together, i mean it is pretty obvious where certain elements of the game comes from


----------



## Hillsy_ (Mar 4, 2009)

Agreed, Jap is a reference for the Japanese.  It is just a shorter way of saying 'Japanese'.  People in the U.K. use it too. It is not meant to be offensive in anyway.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 4, 2009)

Hillsy_ said:
			
		

> Agreed, Jap is a reference for the Japanese.  It is just a shorter way of saying 'Japanese'.  People in the U.K. use it too. It is not meant to be offensive in anyway.


its considered "offensive" in the way that it was used during WW2 and the kinds of connotations placed upon it by American propagnda at the time. its just that those sentiments are still carried over into todays society


----------



## cory1492 (Mar 4, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> its just that those sentiments are still carried over into todays society


And now apparently it is being propagated by folks who have absolutely no direct ties to things that occurred during that time... I take personal offense to the limitations of my rights of expression, be it an innocent abbreviation or a statement of personal opinion - certain things can be found in the constitution for a good reason. I think a listing of offensive/banned terms and an explanation of _exactly_ why they are offensive/banned would be a very good thing to link from the site rules, as such explanations would mitigate most of my personal offense to being a part of a (more and more?) censored community and explain these things to folks who would innocently use them without knowing they are being enforced in any way shape or form.

On that note, I'm a Cad, from CDN, living in Canada. About the only way I'd take offense to either of those innocuous abbreviations is if the statement surrounding it referred to some embarassing or hurtful historical context rather than... a bloody game. You know, I was willing to keep this to myself and meekly walk on not using said "offensive" term but I really wanted to know what you folks thought of this game (ie: 7th dragon, remember the topic?) and whether anyone had found out if it was going to any regions beyond JPN (sure hope so! looks good, thanks to those who post screenies and vids!)... but then I came across this debate mingling with the discussion here {*insert: polite request to moderators to move this stuff off to the edge if not off to oblivion, perhaps see if someone would be willing to do the above for the site rules, and perhaps remind folks that it is the moderators place to deal with such things and folks should use the report button instead of 'policing by posting'*}. Food for thought.

Anyway, thanks Ruri for some common sense - time to toss another fag on the fireplace.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 4, 2009)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree with everything that you say. i was just pointing out the reason why so many people flinch at the term


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 4, 2009)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> On that note, I'm a Cad, from CDN, living in Canada. About the only way I'd take offense to either of those innocuous abbreviations is if the statement surrounding it referred to some embarassing or hurtful historical context rather than... a bloody game.



Damned Canuck. Puckhead. Angie or Beaver-beater.
Man, the slurs for Canadians SUCK.

I'm only writing because while "jap" certainly can have some lingering stigma to a limited group, I don't know how many women would like to be called "broads" (it's in the thread). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a list if you want to be really careful: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_slur

Anyway...I agree on retro mode, though I think I'd get annoyed with it sooner rather than later. And I do get tired of all these cool-looking games being Japanese-only. How come Japan never gets exclusive whateverz games? They could have had Homiez Rollerz. I wouldn't have asked for a localization of that. I know they do get some local-only crap games, but not like we Yanks do.

This one looks cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone have a list of the major translation projects that actually bore fruit?


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 4, 2009)

lavalamp said:
			
		

> cory1492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres a BIG HUGE sticky right on the translation forum...


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 4, 2009)

-Mew- said:
			
		

> Theres a *BIG HUGE sticky* right on the translation forum...



You mean the hentai forum.
Thanks, though. I'm a dumbass and didn't even know there was a translation forum.


----------



## mauroh (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, I'm guilty of saying broad, but in my defense I used it like a child would... didn't know the meaning exactly but the word has a nice ring to it...

For the record broad wasn't originaly a derogative term. It was actually used to refer to a pretty or beautiful woman and it was considered a compliment in the late 30's. So me using doesn't mean I'm sexist, just that I'm a misinformed 90 year old! [It's not like I used c*nt or anything...]


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 5, 2009)

NO ONE in this thread meant JAP in a offensive way so just drop the PC bullsh!t

Along time ago the abbreviations for the regions were USA JAP AND EUR alot of people still say JAP 

they changed it now though


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 5, 2009)

IT HAS A SAMURAI CLASS


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 5, 2009)

damn straight it does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only reason why i am playing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 other then the cool looking cave story like characters and pixels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, does anyone knows what is the 3rd beginner quest? i saw something something bridge? so am i supposed to go over to the next town or?


----------



## Shyvnal (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm also stuck on the third quest. Halp.


----------



## DS1 (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate to admit it, but I checked this out because of the Samurai class as well... same with Disgaea. It's just so satisfying about being able to choose something instead of a normal fantasy warrior or knight or whatever.

About the third quest, I'm not sure exactly which one people are talking about, but if it's the 2 stars quest, then yeah, you do need to go to the town all the way to the east to complete it. Sorry I can't give specifics, I'm worrying more about when some giant overleveled monster is going to come out and stop this game from being fun.


----------



## Shyvnal (Mar 5, 2009)

I've already reached the town and nothing. What exactly needs to be done?


----------



## DS1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow... so fast! There's some guy you need to talk to (vague, I know, but I did that this morning haha), and afterwards go back to the first town. You have to talk to the guy who gave you the quest to complete it (he's on the east side of town by the entrance/exit)


----------



## Shyvnal (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll talk to everyone then! Cheers.
Edit: Found him!


----------



## DS1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh and just to add to the excitement about Samurai, in this game you have these 'style switches' like the samurai has a 'switch' for a fast style, and a power style (you activate each during battle) and each has it's own special skills as well. I've been waiting for something like that for a while, so it's pretty cool.

I know EO has something similar, but you didn't have to activate the style in battle I don't think.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 5, 2009)

oO, so that's what that skills does, and wow, all these time, all i thought it does is give me some form of attack bonus


----------



## knl (Mar 6, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> I know EO has something similar, but you didn't have to activate the style in battle I don't think.



you did in EO1.
anyways yet another game that looks awesome, yet I might not play it because of the whole japanese shtick.
goddamnit xd


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2009)

actually, u have to activate the style or else those skills locked to that particular style, they will not be usable


----------



## layzieyez (Mar 6, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> deathfisaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, so by this rationale, if any other racial slur like n****, honky, or cracker was a widely used word by other countries and not seen as offensive, then the offended wouldn't have the right to be able to express their indignation in this public forum or should be made to feel stupid for feeling offended?

That is FUCKED UP!

Back on topic.  This looks like a very interesting game, I'll definitely give it a try considering the classes and customization.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 6, 2009)

AFAIK GBAtemp is not hosted in the US, and its owner is not a US citizen.


----------



## chewtoy (Mar 6, 2009)

layzieyez said:
			
		

> Ruri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm wary of feeding the trolls, but this is pretty crazy.  The original use of the abbreviation Jap was used here as an abbreviation of the country, not referring to an individual.  I don't think anyone would disagree that the terms above would be out of order but that is because they are used to refer to individuals of a particular racial descent, not countries.

On the subject of "the offended wouldn't have the right": Have any of the people complaining about the use of the abbreviation actually been of Japanese descent?  Or is this just an example of over zealous political correctness seeing fault where there is none? (If you are of Japanese descent and were offended by the original post then I apologise and will get back in my box...)

I wouldn't use the abbreviation myself (I'd usually stick to J, JP, JPN or æ—¥æœ¬ when referring to the country.  When referring to the people I would generally not abbreviate and use Japanese or æ—¥æœ¬äºº).

Back on topic...  This is another game added to my list to go back to when I know more Kanji...

Edit:  The character codes that are mangled above displayed fine when I previewed this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess this board isn't friendly to non-latin characters...


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 6, 2009)

chewtoy said:
			
		

> I'm wary of feeding the trolls, but this is pretty crazy.  The original use of the abbreviation Jap was used here as an abbreviation of the country, not referring to an individual.  I don't think anyone would disagree that the terms above would be out of order but that is because they are used to refer to individuals of a particular racial descent, not countries.



It's all about usage though.  In Australia the contraction "Paki" isn't considered offensive because it' only been used to contract the name of, say, the Pakistani cricket team.  It's considered offensive in England because it's used as a racial slur for all people of a certain race (not just those from Pakistan) and in the 80s and 90s gangs of skinheads went around "Paki bashing".  n**** is just a word and it's derived from n****, meaning black.  Looking at the word itself and not taking into account previous usage there's no reason why it should be any more offensive than the word black.  If you're wondering why you can't call black people niggers, it's not the Politically Correct Crowd that you want to blame, it's the people who used the word as a racial slur.  I've never really thought of the contraction Jap to being particularly offensive (Just like people from other countries are probably baffled as to why "Paki" is offensive in England) but if you grew up with stuff like this






I can see how the word might grate.


----------



## gimrok (Mar 6, 2009)

There is a security check in this game 7th dragon.

When you beat the first dragon and get back to town, 
the opening stuff credit shows up and right after that, the screen turns black!!!!! (and freeze of course)

I've been trying to find a way to fix this or surpass the security check...

anyone any ideas?


----------



## kodoku (Mar 6, 2009)

gimrok said:
			
		

> There is a security check in this game 7th dragon.
> 
> When you beat the first dragon and get back to town,
> the opening stuff credit shows up and right after that, the screen turns black!!!!! (and freeze of course)
> ...


Really?  Which card are you using?
I'm well past that and I have no freezing at all.  I have a CycloDS... older firmware (haven't updated it in a loong time).


----------



## gimrok (Mar 6, 2009)

kodoku said:
			
		

> gimrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using r4 revolution. 
I have 1.18 and I tried 1.19 (the unofficial one) but neither works.

what firmware r u using?  Could it mean that this game doesnt work with r4?


----------



## DS1 (Mar 6, 2009)

gimrok said:
			
		

> kodoku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had absolutely no problems and I'm well after the first dragon (R4, latest firmware)


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 6, 2009)

gimrok said:
			
		

> There is a security check in this game 7th dragon.
> 
> When you beat the first dragon and get back to town,
> the opening stuff credit shows up and right after that, the screen turns black!!!!! (and freeze of course)
> ...


its just your cart. it plays fine


----------



## gimrok (Mar 6, 2009)

Nvm, I kept trying and I finally passed that part.
But i just found out it is written in the manual that comes with the game that "this game wont function normal without nintendo's system."

thanks for the answers.


----------



## deathfisaro (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't want to dwell on the slur issue because it's very tangent to the purpose of the topic. 
But just know that the term "jap" was used by soldiers contemptuous of their enemies. Of course younger generations wouldn't care much about people using it, but I still see it the old way.

When's the last time you called your Vietnamese friend a "gook" or said "ching chong" on TV?



Back on topic, so far I've been loving the game except that I need to practically talk to everybody multiple times to initiate quests. I'd prefer the quests to be available at the counter without having to dig through the whole town.

But the battle is generally fun (I love how you don't have to press A multiple times to issue simple attack commands. Just holding down A does the job!). It needs a bit more balancing between classes IMO, but people are beating the game with 4-princess party and stuff so it's not a big issue. (Other than making the game too easy.)


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 7, 2009)

wait, so princess is the game breaker in this game? so can i type hurray? and rush off to change my party to a 4 princess party?


----------



## NaYa (Mar 8, 2009)

I... I thought it was 7th Saga at first and thought "OMG they made a remake/sequel to that old game?!" XD


----------

